# unbearable road noise Sentra 2007



## charly8110 (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope somebody can help me, because this noise is driving me crazy, recently I bought a sentra 2007 with 32K miles the car shape looks very well but I have an unbearable road noise comming from the rear wheels, the sound starts a 40 mph and is louder in the range 43-50 mph over that speed the noise decrease but still there. I have replaced the wheel bearings and the noise still in the same way. I have read a lot in this forum trying to find something similar and I found some information regarding that the high road noise can be for the Rear Alignment out of spec the link where I found the information is the following

http://www.nissanforums.com/b16-2007/148753-2007-sentra-2008-sentra-rear-alignment.html

Somebody have experienced something similar or the rear alignment can be a solution for the high road noise.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Tried anything simple like rotating the tires?


----------



## charly8110 (Jan 17, 2013)

I already rotated the tires


----------

